# Allergic!



## CassandraCarbis (Aug 7, 2014)

I want bees! I am allergic to bee stings though my husband says I can get some when he gets a racing bike! Lol I guess I am hoping some one will just tell me that I won't beer fix to honey bees


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably not a good idea.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Nope. Not a good idea. You will get stung. No matter how careful you are, it will happen.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

are you allergic to honey bee stings ???? wasp ,, yellew jacket ,,, hornet ???? as each one has a difrent venom ,,, so your allergic to one ,,, more likely then all of them ... if you do not know for sure which one your allergic to ,, go to a doctor and have the test to see the one you are allergic to so you may get your bees after all ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The statement I am allergic just drives ne to rant. Do you always carry an Epi Pen when Your out doors? Do you just swell up when stung or do you call 011 to get to the hospital ASP because you can't breath?
Like Tom said see a doctor. And if it honey bee venom stay away for owning hives.

 Al


----------



## CassandraCarbis (Aug 7, 2014)

Just like there are different kinds of venom, there are different kinds of allergic reactions. I have never been stung by a honey bee so I am not sure if I am allergic to them. It has been years since I was stung and the last sting caused my arm to swell up like a ballon and shortness of breath but binadryl helped no need for an epi pen. When I was younger I was stung and I did need to be taken to the hospital. I have been allergy tested and I am "allergic" to lots of things including cats and dogs of which I have 9 combined. I do not carry an epi pen, I avoid bees. I seem to be making it through life just fine...


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd love to get honeybees, but can't because I'm allergic to honeybees. I mentioned it to my allergist once. He really didn't think it was a good idea-especially since honeybees is my worst bee allergy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My own allergist says that I can have the honey bees, as while I tested positive for yellowjackets i tested negative for honey bees.

Why don't you check with the allergist who did your tests? Ask their medical records if you have been tested for honey bee allergies and, if so, what the results were.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I do always carry an Epi Pen ,, but not for bees ,,I carry one for Bonnie ,, as she has food allergies , she can not get her breath when she eats some things but ,,, bee stings do nothing to any of us ... get tested and go from there ,, but do not get bees til tested ,, if it was me ,,bonnie ,or any of my kids ,, grand kids ,,, I WOULD WANT TO KNOW IF IT IS YELLOW JACKET , WASP , HORNET , OR HONEY BEES that me or them had a allergy to ,, if a sting happen we would know if we are going to have a reaction to it or not .


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have never been stung by a honey bee, YOU ARE NOT ALLERGIC TO THEM. 

Ask your doctor, it is impossible to have an anaphylaxis reaction from your first honeybee sting.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Iddee said:


> If you have never been stung by a honey bee, YOU ARE NOT ALLERGIC TO THEM.
> 
> Ask your doctor, it is impossible to have an anaphylaxis reaction from your first honeybee sting.


Oh yes, you can. The first time I was stung by a wasp I was a toddler, and they had to code me. Fortunately this allergy runs in my family, and so Mom knew what she was seeing so she reacted properly

Then again if she has never been stung by a honey bee she simply does not know if she is allergic or not

On the GOOD side I tested negative to honey bee venom, and with my doctor's approval I used to have hives. I never had a bad reaction to my honey bee stings


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

this is a statement made by

American Academy of Allergy, Asthma & Immunology. 

Stinging Insect Allergy: Tips to Remember
When most people are stung by an insect, the site develops redness, swelling and itching. However, some people are actually allergic to insect stings. This means that their immune systems overreact to the venom.
If you are insect-allergic, after the first sting, your body produces antibodies called Immunoglobulin E (IgE). If stung again by the same kind of insect, the venom interacts with this specific IgE antibody, triggering the release of substances that cause an allergic reaction.

notice it says after the first sting


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I know I was stung as a child w/no reaction-until the time I broke out in hives. Scared both me and my parents half to death. And each time I got stung after that, the reaction was worse.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

the kid said:


> this is a statement made by
> 
> American Academy of Allergy, Asthma & Immunology.
> 
> ...


I cannot help that. I was a barefoot toddler and I stepped on a bee and I passed out and stopped breathing. 

Or so I have been told. I was too young to remember.

OK, I did some checking and everybody seems to think that you cannot react on the first sting. Then again they also used to say the pollen count was lowest during the heat of the day and it is not: they now say that the pollen count is lowest during the cool of the morning, which a lot of us allergic people had already figured out! I am afraid that I regard these public service announcements with a grain of salt! (of course I also regard the 55 year old family stories with a grain of salt: but that is another story!)


----------



## CassandraCarbis (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I have convinced my husband about honey bees so he will maintain them and I get to have fresh local honey and no stings. I should still find out if I am allergic they will be around


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Terri

I cannot help that. I was a barefoot toddler and I stepped on a bee and I passed out and stopped breathing. 

when I was a young toddler of 5 , mom says one of the games I played most in the summers was ,, catch honey bees and bumble bees in my hands ,, put my hands to my ear for a few moments , to hear the buzz,,, then let it go and go find the next one .. no matter what she did or said made no diff , I would do it again ,,still do it ,, my kids and grand kids do it to .. like to hear the buzz .. and yes a few times ,,,but very few I get stung


----------

